# Seth Thomas Legacy Clock Running Fast



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

Hello, I have a Seth Thomas Legacy 3W model 1314-000 clock with a A403-001 movement. It was running fast. I have adjusted the spider wheel all the way down, and it still runs 2 minutes a day fast. Any suggestions?


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi and welcome to WUS. That clock movement is governed by a balance wheel. Chances are the lubrication is dried out. As a consequence the spring and wheels are not able to deliver full power to the balance so the swing is shorter and the clock runs fast. There are two solutions. 1. Is to disassemble, clean and reoil the movement. 2. Is to buy a replacement movement. A clock repair shop will recommend doing the latter as it will probably be less expensive. If you have the tools and skills a disassembly could be done at home.

Here is the complete movement.
A403-001 Clock Movement - Clockworks : Clockworks


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi John, Thanks for the advice! I'll do as you recommended and fix it myself. I was a journeyman mold maker for 30 years, so I'm fairly confident I will not simply trash my clock! I'll let you know in a week or so how things pan out. Thanks again for the help!!!!


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

Ok, just take care controlling and letting down the springs. Also the balance and escapement surfaces may be quite worn from years of running dry. It is for those reasons most clock shops choose to replace.


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm thinking of removing the movement and simply oiling the pivot points before attempting any disassembly. Do you believe I would have any luck with that? Disassembly of the movement might be too much for me due to nerve damage from a car wreck some years back - actually I broke my neck and back which brought my mold making days to an end - I just can't do delicate work with my hands any longer. Any other thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

It will loosen things up some. The pivots will be turning in a blend of oil, dried lube and grime. May run a bit better. Is replacing the movement doable?


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

Hey John, Cost is the biggest factor. I am just not able to spend much on this clock. I will probably just fuss around with the movement after removal and hope for the best. I will be messing with it in the next couple of weeks, and I will definitely let you know if I have any luck. I really appreciate your help.


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

key2theattic said:


> Hey John, Cost is the biggest factor. I am just not able to spend much on this clock. I will probably just fuss around with the movement after removal and hope for the best. I will be messing with it in the next couple of weeks, and I will definitely let you know if I have any luck. I really appreciate your help.


I understand! Find a small brush or rag and knock as much of the grime out of the pivot holes as you can. Clock oil is sold by most clock chops in pen dispensers. Otherwise a light weight machine or sewing machine oil should work.


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

I have used a method to rejuvenate old locked-up music box movements before by giving the movement a light alcohol bath and then use canned air (the type used to clean computer keyboards) to remove any debris. I then lightly oil the pivot points and _viola,_ I have a working music box! Do you think this would work on my clock movement, or just create more problems?


----------



## John MS (Mar 17, 2006)

I think the chances are good that it will run better than before. I've heard of non-lubricating spray cleaners being used for the same thing.


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

Well John, I think I'm about ready to give-it-a-go. I've never gone to a forum for advise before, but after your daily input to my dilemma, I guess I've learned a bit more than just clock movement knowledge. Thanks for all of the help!!!!!!!!!! I'll be in touch with my results. Best to you, Rick


----------



## Bagpuss007 (Feb 23, 2016)

If you dont want to strip the movement down. Give the movement a good soak in a degreaser then dry it out and re oil. Also check that the hair spring has no touching coils. Touching coils will make the clock gain.


----------



## key2theattic (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I'll take a good look at the hairspring.


----------

